# New CoolerMaster Products!



## PuB_Evo (Jan 12, 2010)

The New HAF X & V6 
CMHD.TV


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 12, 2010)

Coolermaster know how to present


----------



## SoulTribunal (Jan 12, 2010)

About time on the V6 GT. It should replace that V8 which was good concept but poor design.

ST


----------



## Vincy Boy (Jan 12, 2010)

I watched the whole thing twice and I still don't know what she said.


----------



## PuB_Evo (Jan 12, 2010)

There is a 12pages long thread in another PC forum discussing over this video in other means besides the main purpose.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 12, 2010)

I couldn't help but notice one of her eyes looking smaller then the other due to her hair,make up and the lighting used.




By the way, I actually watched the presentation rather then her.


I prefer my women real, oggling a video is a little weird to me lol


----------



## Kantastic (Jan 12, 2010)

The HAF X looks like a case I want.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Jan 12, 2010)

Hehe! Sometimes they don't end up well but some of the goodies are good!


----------



## Das Capitolin (Jan 13, 2010)

*Cooler Master HAF-X Case Unveiled at CES*

If anyone's still interested: Cooler Master HAF-X Case Unveiled at CES


----------



## lemode (Jan 13, 2010)

Something set me off in that video...I think it was that womans voice. I wanted to throat chop her before she could say HAF X...


----------



## Sensi Karate (Jan 14, 2010)

Meh.. never liked the HAF series. Ugly things...


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jan 14, 2010)

...


----------



## Sensi Karate (Jan 14, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> http://cmhd.tv/upload/user/amandagift/gallery/ag5.jpg
> 
> ...
> 
> http://www.bestweekever.tv/bwe/images/2008/12/hugh-jackman-bondi-beach-d01.jpg



She can sit on my case any day.


----------



## Icejon (Jan 27, 2010)

I found another video of miss Amanda Gift.  She had terrible problems pronouncing things which makes it funny.

CM Amanda Gift Bloopers


----------



## kenkickr (Jan 28, 2010)

Her last name is SO deserving...GIFT She puts my Cubs Girls to shame


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 28, 2010)

Icejon said:


> I found another video of miss Amanda Gift.  She had terrible problems pronouncing things which makes it funny.
> 
> CM Amanda Gift Bloopers



She's not having trouble pronouncing things! the girls a fool


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 28, 2010)

Das Capitolin said:


> If anyone's still interested: Cooler Master HAF-X Case Unveiled at CES



I dont like how the PSU is mounted on top.


----------



## douglatins (Jan 28, 2010)

This looks like a D5 pump, also might have 2 PSU mounting positions


----------



## Aleksa (Feb 1, 2010)

*HAF X dual PSU*

Dual PSU HAF X PC case 

I think it has a space for a dual PSU. Also the case is designed for Fermi Quad Sli - ATI Quad crossfire, consumers prefer space for 2 PSU's. Notice that the top fans are outside of the case, and that the side 200nm fan has lot of clearance on the side panel for another PSU


----------



## SUPERREDDEVIL (Feb 1, 2010)

Girls came with products? XD


----------



## WhiteNoise (Feb 1, 2010)

Sensi Karate said:


> Meh.. never liked the HAF series. Ugly things...



I totally agree.


----------



## Icejon (Feb 1, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> She's not having trouble pronouncing things! the girls a fool



Well its February, I am getting ready for this month's new CMHD girl.  You are right, Amanda sadly is a foo, but I don't pity her.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Feb 1, 2010)

Holy crap she is a MILF man six year old daughter.....


----------



## Kantastic (Feb 1, 2010)

I never liked the looks of the HAF series either but the HAF X is quite appealing.


----------



## Aleksa (Feb 2, 2010)

Pc cases and chicks, now that is a nice combo deal.


----------



## techsmith (Feb 2, 2010)

I like that new HAFX look better than the previous HAFs.


----------



## Icejon (Feb 2, 2010)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Holy crap she is a MILF man six year old daughter.....



Sources please? I dont want to believe you


----------



## WhiteNoise (Feb 2, 2010)

Who facking cares if she has a kid. She's hot.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 2, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> http://cmhd.tv/upload/user/amandagift/gallery/ag5.jpg



Funny shes advertising the new CM 690 II Advanced think its worth changing my case to that??


----------



## FilipM (Feb 2, 2010)

If the case comes with her then yes


----------



## Icejon (Feb 2, 2010)

Ooh hey its February, time for Leianna Kai! Ooh and there is a new chassis now.  I think she is hotter than Amanda Gift and doesn't have a silly last name.

www.CMHD.TV


----------

